# Building up my portfolio!



## RoCk_StAr_GiRl (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey girlies!

  	Thanks to everyones help on here, I managed to have my first few photoshoots about a month ago and have also been asked to do the makeup for a fashion show tomorrow. I am really excited about this and am really proud of myself. I am self-taught and am the first to admit that I'm not the best MUA out there but hey, everyone has to start somewhere right! 

  	I already work in the cosmetics department of a store and would absoloutely love to one day transfer over to Mac. I spend my days looking over at their counter, wishing it was me working there!

  	Just wondering if anyone has any tips of photographs for the shoot tomorrow? I was thinking of taking my Dad along to take some pics of the makeup and also some general shots of the models on the runway and there will also be local press there so was going to collect cuttings. Do you think would be good enough to add an extra thing into my portfolio (I'm only making one in the hope of maybe getting into MAC in a year or two with it!)

  	Also, do you guys take pics of makeup you do for friends etc and add it to your portfolio or not because it doesnt look as professional as shoot/fashion show pics?

  	If anyone wants to see any of the pics and let me know if they think they would be suitable as a starting point please feel free to pm me your email and I will happily send them over. Dont want to post them up as I'm still pretty low on confidence but would love to know if I'm along the right lines with this!

  	Thanks so much!  xx


----------

